# Bloqueo de un motor de corriente continua



## JenXon (Feb 6, 2010)

Buenas, necesitaría que un motor de corriente continua se quede parado (bloqueado, frenado, como lo queráis llamar) aguantando un peso. ¿Podríais decirme si esto es posible con motores de corriente continua?

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 6, 2010)

Si, pero se requiere algun sistema de control en lazo cerrado.
Podria ser con un pic, un encoder y un puente H.
Buscas algo asi, o como de que tipo.


----------



## JenXon (Feb 7, 2010)

Lo que necesito es que se quede bloqueado el motor en un sitio determinado aguantando un peso (unos 2 kilos, para que os hagáis una idea). El control de este motor lo hago a través de un PLC (autómata programable) y no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo.


----------



## sevset (Feb 7, 2010)

Que tal. normalmente se usa un reductor(juego de engranes), asi queda frenado con peso.


En este ejemplo, un pequeño motor cc mueve y frena hasta 3.2 kg.





Suerte.


----------



## JenXon (Feb 7, 2010)

¿Pero el motor se frena por sí solo? Por que a los motores que tengo por aquí le aplico un poco de fuerza y se mueven...

Saludos


----------



## sevset (Feb 7, 2010)

Asi es. como lo explicaba, el motor deve contar con un reductor o transmision a engranes, ya que de ese modo, la fuerza la egerce el mecanismo, no el motor.

Aqui otro ejemplo con un motor cc un poco mas grande.



Suerte.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 7, 2010)

Si pones el bobinado en cortocircuito hace de freno electrico si lo acompañas con una caja desmultiplicada.. la misma hara el resto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2010)

Ojo al piojo , no es cualquier reducción a engranajes , tiene que ser a _*corona y sin fin*_ y de una relación larga para que quede bloqueado !

También se puede emplear un freno mecánico con accionamiento eléctrico (solenoide).

Otra opción es el motor por pasos.

El cortocircuitarlo solo sirve para que reduzca la velocidad mas rapidamente pero no lo bloquea


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 7, 2010)

JenXon dijo:


> Buenas, necesitaría que un motor de corriente continua se quede parado (bloqueado, frenado, como lo queráis llamar) aguantando un peso. ¿Podríais decirme si esto es posible con motores de corriente continua?


En motores de alterna tenes standard el motor con freno incorporado, en motores de continua probablemente solo consigas1 "bajo pedido" (mas demora).
Tambien podes comprar el freno y arreglartelas (mecanicamente) con la adaptacion  al eje.

Si eso trabaja a bajas vueltas no necesitas ningun freno, compra un motorreductor de sinfin y corona.


----------



## JenXon (Feb 8, 2010)

Entonces si el montaje que yo voy a realizar es el motor acoplado a un husillo, no necesitaría sistema de sinfin y corona ¿no?

Dosmetros ¿Un motor paso a paso puede controlarse con un PLC? ¿No necesita siempre una controladora para que funcione correctamente?

Saludos y gracias por responder


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 8, 2010)

en realidad no se biuen que tamaño de motor vas a usar...pero...lo mas aconsejable en este caso no es electronico sino mecanico...

yo haria o utilizaria un freno de pastillas tipo el de los secadores de ropa...

sino un engranaje que se active por solenoide,...uno de esos engranajes que solo giran en 1 sentido, y luego se traban...o un engranaje y una traba de engranajes, la cual se acciones mediante un solenoide...

saludos..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2010)

*JenXon:*

Reductora de corona y sin fin de relación larga no necesita nada mas , queda donde se detiene ; no sería muy velóz.

Freno mecánico con accionamiento eléctrico tampoco necesita nada salvo quizás un relé o contactor. Es velóz

En el caso de usar motor por pasos, el PLC manejaría su controladora.

Los servos de husillo también andarían (son los que se utilizan en las CNC). Potentes, rápidos y precisos ya que son trifásicos con encoder.


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 8, 2010)

jenXon: Esto te puede servir: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/freno-electromagnetico-26758/. Salu2.


----------



## JenXon (Feb 9, 2010)

Dosmetros, es una fresadora CNC lo que intento hacer, y el bloqueo lo necesito para que el motor de la rotaila ("dremel") se quedará en la posición que yo quisiera. Pero si me dices que los motores paso a paso se pueden controlar también con autómata me quedo con los paso a paso.

¿Podrías indicarme como controlaría el PLC a estos motores a través de su controladora?

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 9, 2010)

Jenxon: Con motor DC o Pap, en ambos casos conviene tener reductores conectados a los motores. Eso dá una forma de frenado, dan mas fuerza y el movimiento de la herramienta de tu CNC es mas precisa. Salu2.


----------



## JenXon (Feb 9, 2010)

OK, lo tendré en cuenta tecnogirl. Me lo voy a mirar.

Saludos


----------



## junior90 (Feb 9, 2010)

y un puente H no frena el motor?o solo lo detiene?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2010)

¿No usaste el buscador? . . .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fdo%3Dprocess#1283

Suerte !


----------



## warloofer (Feb 11, 2010)

Se puede hacer de dos formas:

1º mecánicamente: Un tornillo sin fin accionado por el motor, y sobre él un engranaje que acciona la carga. En este caso, cuando para el motor, la carga se bloquea con una precisión que depende de la calidad del conjunto tornillo-engranaje.

2º electrónicamente y fácil: Necesitarás un potenciómetro solidario con la carga y un control PID que controle el voltaje del motor. Los controles PID se diseñan sobre un punto óptimo de funcionamiento, por lo que si aparte de bloqueo, necesitas que gire... tienes que irte a la tercera opción.

3º electrónicamente y complejo: Encoder relativo o absoluto (relativo más precisión), microcontrolador y un control del motor por PWM. Tendrás que programar un control automático en el micro, y la verdad es que es complejo (algo así se usa en los Segway).

Mi recomendación: Tornillo sin fin


----------

